# Central Heating Boilers....



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

It would appear that after 20 years our central heating boiler has reached the end of its useful life.....They don't make them like they used too









Anyone have any make recommendations or even fitters in the Ashford Kent area?


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

frogspawn said:


> It would appear that after 20 years our central heating boiler has reached the end of its useful life.....They don't make them like they used too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Call corgi and they can recomend one in your area


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

sonyman said:


> frogspawn said:
> 
> 
> > It would appear that after 20 years our central heating boiler has reached the end of its useful life.....They don't make them like they used too
> ...


CORGI don't exist anymore - they are now known as Gas safe. Any engineer should be registered with them, just like the old corgi network.

I have a few buy to lets, and i wouldn't recommend glowworm boilers unless you are handy with the spanners. Worcester Bosch cost a wee bit more, but are worth the extra.

If you old boiler is a condenser boiler then check the outside drip pipe hasn't frozen solid. This will make your boiler stop working and is the most likely cause in this weather. It's one of the most horrible purchase to make, a new boiler - all that money and nothing to show off!


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Another vote for Worcester Bosch here. Very efficient, very high standard of build (touch wood).

As far as installation goes - just steer well clear of British Gas. Their prices are well over the odds.

Vaillant boilers used to be very good as well. Our M&E engineers used to specify them when I worked in Local Authority.

That was >15 years ago though, so not sure whether they still up there with the best.

Has the boiler gone completely, or can you struggle by until the new scrappage scheme for G-rated boilers comes in to force? <<<boiler scrappage scheme>>>It'll only count for working boilers.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

A vote from me for the Halstead Ace Combi boiler.

Mine has been superb

Rob


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Boiler is leaking but struggling on (from heat exchanger). Tis an open system - hot water tank etc which we are not intending to change as we have pumped showers so need the hot water tank.

David


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

I know nothing about boilers, but a friend of mine is an experienced plumber - and he recommended the Worcester Bosch.

Its time for a new boiler in my house also - I feel your pain....


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

If you buy a Worcester Bosch Condensing boiler, you can claim some cash back from the Tree-hugging, Hippy Department of the Government. Can't remember the details, but your fitter will have the info (they also get free, hard cash for installing them!)

But you have to apply, it isn't an automatic thing.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

About 12 months ago we had a Vaillant fitted and so far it has given excellent service. I consulted Energy Saving Trust which gave a shortlist of approved local installers and the one we chose was a local one man band who did a good job.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

frogspawn said:


> Boiler is leaking but struggling on (from heat exchanger). Tis an open system - hot water tank etc which we are not intending to change as we have pumped showers so need the hot water tank.
> 
> David


All the decent manufacturers still make open-vented (topped-up via a cold-water header tank in the loft) and sealed-system versions of their boilers, as well as 'combination' (direct-fired hot water and heat) and 'traditional' heat-only boilers (that also heat water in the cylinder via a 3 port valve), so you'll not have trouble finding a replacement.

Probably telling you what you already know, but whichever boiler make/model you go with, make sure your installer is gas-safe accredited.

All new boilers have to have building regs approval and gas-safe-registered installers can do that paperwork for you. Otherwise you'll have a nightmare when you come to sell your house.

It's like the Part-P stuff on electrics. No certificate(s), no sale.

I knew all those courses would come in handy one day. :sleep1:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

FYI, application details for the Â£400.00 boiler scrappage scheme are up on the web now...

<<<boiler scrappage scheme>>>

... I'd get in there and register.


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

if its a combi boiler your after a worcester greenstar is pretty unbeatable

other good makes ar

baxi 105 dont fit anything else


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Â£400 sounds a good deal, but out of interest (as we have a qualifying boiler) whats the ball park figure for a replacement condensor boiler, just a bog standard heating/hot water immersion tank type system?


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

The boiler itself will probably be Â£1,000 to Â£1,500 + VAT, but with installation, it could be Â£2K - Â£3K depending on whether there are other issues with the system or if the installer is happy to do a straight swap over and if there are any safety issues (if the boiler is really old, the flue might be too close to an opening window etc, so will need re-directing etc).


----------



## mikea2 (Jan 1, 2010)

Currently getting a new boiler fitted myself replacing a 20year old boiler. Quotes ranged from 2000 to 2500 without taking into account the rebate. Vaillant has been recommended by the plumber we are using, but different plumbers recommend different boilers.


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

What ever you do, get the quote this week. The car scrappage scheme Â£1000 From the Government and Â£1000 from the dealer had one effect. List prices went up Â£1975 in three months. Expect your Government to line foreign pockets as the same thing happens to boiler prices.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Who. Me? said:


> (if the boiler is really old, the flue might be too close to an opening window etc, so will need re-directing etc).


When did that reg come in? We had the Halstead boiler fitted new only about 7 years ago when we have major building work, but its still very close to both an opening window and french doors!!!


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> Who. Me? said:
> 
> 
> > (if the boiler is really old, the flue might be too close to an opening window etc, so will need re-directing etc).
> ...


Not sure when they last changed, but I'm pretty certain that Part J - Combustion Appliances is the relevant set of regs...<<<Part J>>> Have a look at Diagram 34 on page 43 and the table on page 44. The distances to windows and doors depends whether the flue vents above, to the side or below (it's to prevent combustion gases and Carbon Monoxide, in particular, from coming back into the property (or a neighbouring property)).

There might be other stuff in Part L - Conservation of Heat and Power, but I'm not sure. I haven't had to use any of it in a practical sense for about 15 years.


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

The Worcester boilers are excellent, but are expensive. I suggest you go to Travis Perkins and get a quote for a Ferroli boiler, will be about half the price. If you have one bathroom and an average house will probably be a about Â£550. They come with 5 year parts and labour warranty which is why I use them in buy to lets.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Bloody fate! Would you believe it....after just enquiring here last week, our boiler went "kaputt" yesterday, and just managed to find a local bod to come and fix it after British Gas (who give a priority service for special cases, babies, elderly etc ) said the soonest they could come would be 6 days time, even though my dear old Mum is 82 years old and freezing her toes off!

Anyhoo, thats not the reason for this post.....last week I went onto the gov.uk.org website for boiler scrappage scheme entitlement, and our Halstead Best 80 qualified as a G rated boiler and IF I wanted to change it I could get Â£400 allowance, fine.....but last night I went onto the very same site and checked again to verify the details and lo and behold in the past 7 days my boiler has miraculously gone up two stages in efficiency, it is now an "E" rated boiler and no longer qualifies.....crooked or what? :bull*******: 

What a con!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> Bloody fate! Would you believe it....after just enquiring here last week, our boiler went "kaputt" yesterday, and just managed to find a local bod to come and fix it after British Gas (who give a priority service for special cases, babies, elderly etc ) said the soonest they could come would be 6 days time, even though my dear old Mum is 82 years old and freezing her toes off!
> 
> Anyhoo, thats not the reason for this post.....last week I went onto the gov.uk.org website for boiler scrappage scheme entitlement, and our Halstead Best 80 qualified as a G rated boiler and IF I wanted to change it I could get Â£400 allowance, fine.....but last night I went onto the very same site and checked again to verify the details and lo and behold in the past 7 days my boiler has miraculously gone up two stages in efficiency, it is now an "E" rated boiler and no longer qualifies.....crooked or what? :bull*******:
> 
> What a con!!!!!!!!!


That must have been a ****-up on the scrappage scheme list.

The official list of boiler efficiency ratings is the SEDBUK (Seasonal Efficiency Domestic Boilers UK) list. <<<SEDBUK>>>.

I've just searched their list and yours is a band E boiler. Their record says that the information was last edited in 2001, so someone has transcribed that wrong if it said G originally.

Tough break though.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Andy, far be it from me to infere it might have been a government conspiracy, but your probably correct, just a civil servant typing error......must have run out of thier favorite darjeeling that day!

I have had a bit of a result (I hope), the local bod reckons he knows the make quite well and at this sort of age they often get the igntion gas jet clogged and it will just nee a clean, well thats only a Â£500 bill then! :derisive:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> Andy, far be it from me to infere it might have been a government conspiracy.


It was though. They just like to see you shiver 

I used to 'do' Energy Management, so I get quite protective when the Government actually does something to help all consumers, rather than just those on benefits and pensioners (who often can't benefit from the schemes available to them, as they don't own their properties).

It is about time they slapped a few ar*ses at the Utility companies again, though.

Far too many suppliers are dumping CFLs on customers to as a short-cut to meet their energy saving obligations, rather than subsidising the products that customers actually want/need, like better insulation and windows.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I'll go along with that Andy, I already had changed to CFLs before the energy companies started throwing them out....I now have a draw full of mostly useless bulbs which will not fit in half of my lamps.

Best thing we ever did was to install proper double glazing, if there is one mod to your house that makes you think you spent your money in the right direction, its double glazing, what a difference!


----------

